# Dump Valve Extension Rod Loose



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

Last time i dumped my tanks i noticed you could turn the silver rods that go up under the insulation to the dump valves. My question is do these rods just screw in and are coming loose. I cant tell because it goes under insulation and i cant see it. Dont wont to dump tanks and have the handle to the valve come off. Just want to know if this is just a matter of screwing the rod until tight. Dont want to turn anything to much until im sure.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

From my experience, they just screw on.

Lost the handle to one of mine on my Outback and simply pulled just the rod out each time I dumped the tank....no handle needed.

Started to dump the rear bath on my Cardinal one morning, the rod came off in my hand. Simply lined it up through the little hole and screwed it back on. Couldn't actually see the other end of the line, but screwed it in anyway.

There's got to be a better way to do that, I would think.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2009)

mswalt said:


> From my experience, they just screw on.
> 
> Lost the handle to one of mine on my Outback and simply pulled just the rod out each time I dumped the tank....no handle needed.
> 
> ...


 That what i thought but im just suprised there loose already just got the camper last october. Thanks for the help


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I got mine last saturday and it came off in my hand this morning, lol

screwed it back on, but never seemed to get tight, will put it back on with loctite


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I actually had it break off and had a really hard time finding just the handle part. The way I fixed it was to cut the end off the broken end of the handle and re-tap it. I was then able to screw it back on and it has worked fine since. If anyone finds a place to purchase just the handles, please let us know.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I've broken several over the years, or lost them somewhere/somehow. I haven't went into any camper supply store yet without finding them. There is a difference with grey water verses black and I always forget which is shorter/fatter but the sales person always knows : ) Here is where I bought my last one... http://store.generalrv.com/Items/60966?sck=2456790&caSKU=60966&caTitle=Replacement%20Handle

Steffanie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd pull them off...add a bit of Loctite and screw them back on. You'll never have to worry about them coming off again.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd pull them off...add a bit of Loctite and screw them back on. You'll never have to worry about them coming off again.


I used Loctite on both handles also, after loosing one.


----------

